# Squeaky Bubs



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

So, I understand they'll squeak, especially when hungry, but my two litters are a noisy bunch! Everyone is nice and chunky, so I don't think they are starving. Just curious if it's normal for them to squeak a lot? It doesn't bother me, I love being able to hear them at night, but want to make sure they are ok.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mine squeak any time momma moves even if it's just to get comfortable.


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Athiena146 said:


> Mine squeak any time momma moves even if it's just to get comfortable.


Maybe that's what it is. The moms are nesting in a big wooden bird house I had, so I can't see them moving inside without opening the top.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Mine squeak when momma comes in their nest, and she stays for a while to feed them. If she just goes in quickly and leaves it isn't as squeaky.


----------

